# harddrive upgrade



## perr6539

I currently am a typical 301 user, but am considering a PVR. Does anyone know of a way or a website that explains how to modify a 501 to accept a larger hard drive? I want to avoid the PVR fee that accompanies the 510, but I also want the larger storage capacity -- the typical have my cake and eat it too dilemma.


----------



## grassvalley

I have heard it being done but its not easy. It takes some equipment and some solid computer knowledge as well as some hacking infomation. Your better off getting a 508. It holds 60 hours.



perr6539 said:


> I currently am a typical 301 user, but am considering a PVR. Does anyone know of a way or a website that explains how to modify a 501 to accept a larger hard drive? I want to avoid the PVR fee that accompanies the 510, but I also want the larger storage capacity -- the typical have my cake and eat it too dilemma.


----------



## Bill R

If you did get a 120 GB drive to work in a 501 would it think that it was a 510 and not allow you to use DVR until you called DISH and ordered DVOD? 

Quite frankly, I think that anyone that upgrades a 501, 508 or 721 is just asking for trouble. DISH has gone to a lot of trouble to make it difficult and I would bet that they could disable "modified" units at will.


----------



## tivosmart

perr6539 said:


> I currently am a typical 301 user, but am considering a PVR. Does anyone know of a way or a website that explains how to modify a 501 to accept a larger hard drive? I want to avoid the PVR fee that accompanies the 510, but I also want the larger storage capacity -- the typical have my cake and eat it too dilemma.


Your solution is to switch to Directv...

New Tivo packages are $49.99 and you get a free dvd player and 3 months of free HBO. I also have a deal where you can get back $27.50 making your price $22.50, almost free IMO. Just sell your Dish receivers at ebay and get Tivo for a low price with Directv. (PM or e-mail me for details)

Then, you're in business. You can upgrade the HD to whatever you want, without depending on high priced receiver base prices. I did a 160GB upgrade to my Tivo in 15 minutes, it's as easy as upgrading your PC's HD.

Unfortunately it also has the $5 fee (unless you subscribe to Premier package), but at least you're paying for service, not a hidden fee as is the case with Dish. Plus, if things goes well and News Corp buys Directv it seems that this fee will be history... I hope there's some truth on this.


----------



## Bob Haller

If it were easy to download the new software to hard drives on the 501 someone would be selling the drives formatted./

Dish has really lost its way DVR fees, locked hard drives and similiar policies along with bugs is what turned me off and ultimately will hurt them in the marketplace. They have momentum based on their old reputation but that olnly lasts so long.


----------



## harsh

tivosmart said:


> I did a 160GB upgrade to my Tivo in 15 minutes, it's as easy as upgrading your PC's HD.


It seems as though the time required to install a new HD in a TiVo drops every time you quote it.

Also, suggesting that any Dish programming plan is mirrored on DirecTV is folly. There are a handful of programs that are fundamental to one service that are an extra-cost add-on for the other.

Of course if you don't care what you're watching just as long as it was hand-picked for you by a TiVo selection algorithm, then the DirecTiVo is the only option.


----------



## tivosmart

harsh said:


> It seems as though the time required to install a new HD in a TiVo drops every time you quote it.


Well, it depends if you consider the time you spend to backup the disk (and I don't count that much since I'm watching Directv meanwhile anyway...) :lol:



> Also, suggesting that any Dish programming plan is mirrored on DirecTV is folly. There are a handful of programs that are fundamental to one service that are an extra-cost add-on for the other.


Wow... well, yes, for specialized programming there are several differences... I was more thinking on the lines of what 80% of subscribers think... they usually subscribe to something like Top100 or Top50 at Dish or TotalChoice or the other-something-Choice (the smaller one) at Directv. The rest will care for sports (Directv), international (Dish), Superstations (Dish), etc.



> Of course if you don't care what you're watching just as long as it was hand-picked for you by a TiVo selection algorithm, then the DirecTiVo is the only option.


To be honest, now that I'm getting used to "thumbs up/down" rating I don't have much time more to watch stuff other than what Tivo selects for me. Granted, there is still some crap on the list, but there are good ones too (things that I didn't knew before mostly), and this takes most of my free TV time for now...


----------



## PolarBearWY

tivosmart said:


> Your solution is to switch to Directv...


I'm sure I'll be switching in June 2004.

I have been a customer for about 7-8 years. I had a 1000, 2800, 4000, and a 501. Of course, Dish doesn't bother helping the customer get newer equipment, so I closed my account in June this year, sold my receivers for about $350 total, and had my girlfriend open an account in her name (we conveniently moved to a different address and phone number that month). I spent part of that $350 to get a 508, and we got 2-301s in our new customer deal.

Two months later, Dish offers new customers a 508/301/301 for the same price I paid for our 301/301. Crap!

Screwed by Dish.

Two months after that (!!), dish is offering the 811/301/301 system for free. DOUBLE CRAP!

Screwed even worse.

Unless I get a new girlfriend and move in with her, I cannot get an 811 without paying $400+. Oh well. Dish will cease to get my $80/mo after June 2004.


----------



## Chris Freeland

PolarBearWY said:


> I'm sure I'll be switching in June 2004.
> 
> I have been a customer for about 7-8 years. I had a 1000, 2800, 4000, and a 501. Of course, Dish doesn't bother helping the customer get newer equipment, so I closed my account in June this year, sold my receivers for about $350 total, and had my girlfriend open an account in her name (we conveniently moved to a different address and phone number that month). I spent part of that $350 to get a 508, and we got 2-301s in our new customer deal.
> 
> Two months later, Dish offers new customers a 508/301/301 for the same price I paid for our 301/301. Crap!
> 
> Screwed by Dish.
> 
> Two months after that (!!), dish is offering the 811/301/301 system for free. DOUBLE CRAP!
> 
> Screwed even worse.
> 
> Unless I get a new girlfriend and move in with her, I cannot get an 811 without paying $400+. Oh well. Dish will cease to get my $80/mo after June 2004.


What do you mean E* does not have deals for current subs? What is the current 510 deal for $99 for a one year commitment or Free for a two tear commitment or past deals for a 501/508 upgrades for $149 - $199, if they are not for current subs? I guess you feel like E* owes you new hardware for free every time E* has a new customer promotion? :shrug: If E* did this evrey time they comeout with the latest greatest STB, E* would go out of business quickly. :shrug:


----------



## gjrhine

PolarBearWY said:


> I'm sure I'll be switching in June 2004.
> 
> I have been a customer for about 7-8 years. I had a 1000, 2800, 4000, and a 501. Of course, Dish doesn't bother helping the customer get newer equipment, so I closed my account in June this year, sold my receivers for about $350 total, and had my girlfriend open an account in her name (we conveniently moved to a different address and phone number that month). I spent part of that $350 to get a 508, and we got 2-301s in our new customer deal.
> 
> Two months later, Dish offers new customers a 508/301/301 for the same price I paid for our 301/301. Crap!
> 
> Screwed by Dish.
> 
> Two months after that (!!), dish is offering the 811/301/301 system for free. DOUBLE CRAP!
> 
> Screwed even worse.
> 
> Unless I get a new girlfriend and move in with her, I cannot get an 811 without paying $400+. Oh well. Dish will cease to get my $80/mo after June 2004.


You play games, sometimes you win sometimes you lose.


----------



## Bob Haller

One thing for sure the free upgrade is locking in lots of subs. E likes that. What happens if they have a major price increase?

Lots of folks will be stuck.

With the NEW E I wouldnt be surprised at all...........


----------



## PolarBearWY

Chris Freeland said:


> What do you mean E* does not have deals for current subs? What is the current 510 deal for $99 for a one year commitment or Free for a two tear commitment or past deals for a 501/508 upgrades for $149 - $199, if they are not for current subs? I guess you feel like E* owes you new hardware for free every time E* has a new customer promotion? :shrug: If E* did this evrey time they comeout with the latest greatest STB, E* would go out of business quickly. :shrug:


When I started selling my old equipment, they had no such offers. In fact, over the years, the ONLY promo I remember them having was a Dish 501 for $199 (which is how I got mine). Actually, I worked for DNSC at the time. I sold the receiver to myself and made 10% commission off it, and was paid to install it.

$200 for a 501 isn't a "great" offer.

What I'm really talking about is the HDTV stuff. They offer it for free to new customers with no loyalties beyond 12 months, yet they will not offer it to me for half price, even if I were to sign a 3-yr commitment.

Over the last 7 years, my avg bill is probably around $65. When I signed up originally, they didn't offer free equipment. I have purchased all of my receivers except the latest two 301s. They bring in $800+ a year from me, and the only cost to them for keeping me as a customer is a stamp once a month.

So, they get $800+ a month from me, and can't offer me an 8xx HDTV receiver for $200? There's something wrong with that.

Like I said, in June I will no longer be a Dish customer unless something changes. I'm a Chiefs fan in Denver territory, so I'd be better off with DirecTV for 22 weeks a year anyway.


----------



## dbarrycoyle

8+ year customer. Bill avgs $67/month, including full warranty. 501, 508, and 301. Priced an equiv cable bill with Tivo: $90/month. TV is a big part of my family, (2- 4 hrs/day) so it's worth the $. With the quality and free PVR, you can't beat it. Sure, I've had problems, but Dish ALWAYS fixed it promptly. My PVR's are workhorses with 2 kids' toons, wife's chick flicks, and my geek and war shows. I played with my neighbor's DirectTV; poor and slow menus, and Tivo fees. If we watched and hour a day, sure I'd do the basic cable. But if I'm going to enjoy the multimedia lifestyle; HDTV, surround, home theater, etc..., I'm not going to worry about shaving a $ here or there. I'll pay for quality, reliability, and low maintenance.


----------



## kstevens

PolarBearWY said:


> When I started selling my old equipment, they had no such offers. In fact, over the years, the ONLY promo I remember them having was a Dish 501 for $199 (which is how I got mine). Actually, I worked for DNSC at the time. I sold the receiver to myself and made 10% commission off it, and was paid to install it.
> 
> $200 for a 501 isn't a "great" offer.
> 
> What I'm really talking about is the HDTV stuff. They offer it for free to new customers with no loyalties beyond 12 months, yet they will not offer it to me for half price, even if I were to sign a 3-yr commitment.
> 
> Over the last 7 years, my avg bill is probably around $65. When I signed up originally, they didn't offer free equipment. I have purchased all of my receivers except the latest two 301s. They bring in $800+ a year from me, and the only cost to them for keeping me as a customer is a stamp once a month.
> 
> So, they get $800+ a month from me, and can't offer me an 8xx HDTV receiver for $200? There's something wrong with that.
> 
> Like I said, in June I will no longer be a Dish customer unless something changes. I'm a Chiefs fan in Denver territory, so I'd be better off with DirecTV for 22 weeks a year anyway.


See ya......

Ken


----------



## JohnMI

Actually, that was an old post. And, a few weeks later, Dish actually offered exactly what he wanted: The 811 for $199. In fact, based on what he said, he probably could have gotten it for the $149. Not sure if he stuck it out long enough to get it -- but it would be interesting to hear since he was so upset about Dish not offering the 811 for under $200 to existings -- and then, just a little bit later, they did! heh.

- John...


----------



## Karl Foster

kstevens said:


> See ya......
> 
> Ken


It seems a lot of people have the simple solution to tell others to leave. Let's see - if people leave in droves because of a certain issue, that affects every subscriber in potential higher fees, lower profits of the corporation, and eventual discontinuance of the service. Simply telling people to leave the service doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Capmeister

tivosmart said:


> To be honest, now that I'm getting used to "thumbs up/down" rating I don't have much time more to watch stuff other than what Tivo selects for me.


I'm not sure I want my TV telling me what to watch.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Karl Foster said:


> It seems a lot of people have the simple solution to tell others to leave. Let's see - if people leave in droves because of a certain issue, that affects every subscriber in potential higher fees, lower profits of the corporation, and eventual discontinuance of the service. Simply telling people to leave the service doesn't help anyone.


 I couldn't agree more. Leaving just because you don't get your way is a cowardly, and childish way to to act. I fight for what I want. If if caved every time I didn't get my way and just took my marbles home and didn't play I would be getting no where. You can only switch providers only so much.

If you don't like something your provider is doing : Speak up !! Yes some will say your whining and complaining but guess what? The squeaky wheel gets oiled. How do you think the dvr fee for top 50 went from 9.98 to 4.98? People complained loudly on these web boards and you see they caved to pressure and went back and changed their policy. Some call it voting with their feet and leave the sat company they aren't happy with. That does nothing . Churn has to really be big for a reason for the company to notice . One or two subs churning don't get the attention of the company big wigs.

Dish I know for fact reads these web boards. Yes, we are a small techno geeky segment , but they do listen and often will formulate some ideas from the suggestions and gripes of the board members. Either way stand for something or you will fall for anything.

Running away from your problems is no way to live. :hurah:


----------



## digital223

In Dec 2002 I switched from D*to E*. I got a deal on DP Dish 500 and a brand new 508, form a dealer in the mid-west via the internet, for a 1 yr commitment. I also ordered an additional 508 r/c. Total cost $118.00. At that time E* would not guaranty getting a 508 [ordering thru them you might get a 501, and the cost as I recall, was much more than I paid]. 
I also did the install myself and after a month to 6 weeks I received $100.00. for doing the install . So the whole ball of wax only cost me $18.00. 
Now I am free to go where I please now but there are +'s and -'s for D* and E*............I'm pretty happy with E* at this time, and the 508 has preformed flawlessly. However I do not like getting dollared to death. Think about it..............one buck from each of us :nono2:


----------



## Bob Haller

Mike D-CO5 said:


> If you don't like something your provider is doing : Speak up !! Yes some will say your whining and complaining but guess what? The squeaky wheel gets oiled. How do you think the dvr fee for top 50 went from 9.98 to 4.98? People complained loudly on these web boards and you see they caved to pressure and went back and changed their policy. Some call it voting with their feet and leave the sat company they aren't happy with. That does nothing . Churn has to really be big for a reason for the company to notice . One or two subs churning don't get the attention of the company big wigs.
> Running away from your problems is no way to live. :hurah:


Well I have had legitimate complaints and was nearly driven from here. Even accused of making up my troubles Later every problem I had others reported. You will find this attitude changes the people who post here. Seeing myself and others slammed for discussing troubles leads others to go elsewhere. Most have migrated to dbsforums. 
I will NOT comment futher given the desire of some to vote me off the island. I just think its funny someoine is being encouraged to post their troubles here.

Honestly the best thing is for E to churn out lots of subs over bugs and fees. Then they will be FORCED to fix them. The corporation is aware of here but given their rather dumb moves of late they dont care about their reputation it had to be obvious that these moves wouldnt be welcomed but despised,

Oddlty enough E has turned into the buggy satellite piggy their commercials shoiuld be about themselves


----------



## P Smith

I'd like to speak up ! Please stop polluting the thread - you're far from topic !


----------



## JohnMI

Well, it was an old thread -- but to put it back on topic and give an answer that wasn't around when this was first asked -- but is probably the best place to go today, I'd recommend the "dishmod" Yahoo Group for a 50x HD upgrade guide and info.

But, as was said, it really isn't easy. It is not just "buy a new drive and pop it in" -- not even close really.

- John...


----------



## Bob Haller

Not only that but you never know E reads that forum too and might decide to disable the mods people are making. you could end up with a useless box You were warned......


----------



## JohnMI

Actually, they have been actively disabling things that used to work -- so that is the case. Whether or not they could actually do anything to disable what is being done now is hard to say. They likely could -- but it would be difficult and would likely break some older boxes.

So, at this point, it's a lot of work -- complex at times -- that requires additional hardware even -- but, once done with a proper replacement, it will likely keep working through future firmware upgrades even.

- John...


----------



## Jacob S

So I suppose its better to not give customers a better deal at all later on but to give them the same or worse deal later, that as long as you get just as good of a deal or a better deal then its ok? What if Dish NEVER made their deals any better? Everyone would be paying full retail price for their satellite systems in which the full retail price may be more than what they are right now.


----------

